# My klipsch setup



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

Just wanted to post my work in progress. I thought I had this posted a while back but guess I put it in the wrong place.

Receiver: Yamaha 663 replacing it with the new Onkyo 708 

System: Klipsch Quintet III have some replacements for center but waiting to get the whole set.
Sub: Klipsch sub 450 but going back to SVS asap

Tv: Samsung 750 series 
Bluray player: ps3
And dishnetwork Dvr 722k
Remote: Harmony One

Let me know what u guys think. The center I got to replace the one I have it Paradigm cc190 waiting on tax money to get the rest and I'll be all Paradigm all but sub.

I'll tack befor and after pics that I'll post later.


----------

